# more treasures 3



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Cellokoncert nr. 1, a-mol, op. 33 (1872)*Camille Saint Saëns (1835-1921)*DR SymfoniOrkestret*Paul McCreesh*Sol Gabetta *

*I Allegro non troppo 
II Allegretto con moto
III Tempo primo
© Danmarks Radio*

Fine and close video of thhis performance.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Evgeny Kissin - 2010*

*01. Chopin, Nocturne in F minor, Op. 55 No. 1 (00:00 - 05:30)
02. Chopin, Nocturne in G major, Op. 37 No. 2 (05:30 - 11:12)
03. Chopin, Nocturne in in E major, Op. 62 No. 2 (11:12 - 17:43)
04. Chopin, Mazurka in E major, Op. 6 No. 3 (17:43 - 19:55)
05. Chopin, Mazurka in A minor, Op. 7 No. 2 (19:55 - 22:56)
06. Chopin, Mazurka in C major, Op. 68 No. 1 (22:56 - 24:19)
07. Chopin,﻿ Mazurka in F minor, Op. 7 No. 3 (24:19 - 26:58)
08. Chopin, Mazurka in C-sharp minor, Op. 41 No. 1 (26:58 - 31:14)09. Chopin, Mazurka in A-flat major, Op. 50 No. 2 (31:14 - 34:15)
10. Chopin, Mazurka in B-flat major, Op. 17 No. 1 (34:15 - 36:44)
11. Schumann, Fantasia in C major for piano Op.17 - I (36:44 - 50:20)
12. op. cit. II (50:20 - 57:39)
13. op. cit. III (57:39 - 1:10:40)
14. Schumann, Toccata in C major, Op. 7 (1:10:45﻿ - 1:19:20)
15. Schumann, Widmung (Liebeslied), S. 566 (1:19:21 - 1:25:12)
16. Chopin, Waltz in A-flat major, Op. 34 No. 1 (1:25:12 - 1:33:41)*

Its not long time since I found Chopin quite boring. Not so now. His melodies and small lyrical moments is now a pleasure to listen to, and they really help me recognizing a good pianist! The pianists may have their own approach, the music of chopin is really good to undress the pianists that DONT use their personality and lyrical soul in their presentation. If you are to mecanic, to agressive,to un-secetive, To unpersonal.. it emidiatly shows.

Kissin may not be my favourite (but I have heard to little of him) But I think here, he unfolds colours and nuances of chopin and shumann that takes honisty and dedication, and a big musical heart. More than technical brilliantness.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*J.S. Bach: Cantate 'Weichet nur, betrübte Schatten', BWV 202*

*Dorothee Mields, sopraan
Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra o.l.v. Ton Koopman
Opgenomen in de Waalse Kerk in Amsterdam op 10 juni 2012

Het Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra bestaat uit:
- Catherine Manson, concertmeester
- Joseph Tan, Benedicte Pernet, Eunjung Anna Ryu en Maite Larburu, viool 1
- David Rabinovich, Marc Cooper, Ann Roux en Liesbeth Nijs, viool 2
- Deirdre Dowling en Yoshiko Morita, altviool
- Werner Matzke en Robert Smith, cello
- Michele Zeoli, contrabas
- Antoine Torunczyk en Matthieu Loux, hobo
- Rebecca Mertens, *****
- Dave Hendry, trompet*

Really a pleasure to experience this loveley presentation of a beautiful Bach cantata


----------

